# You in a video



## DayLightSun

Lykos said:


> Nope, I was playing I'm pretty sure I'm just a Introverted Thinking Extrovert. =D Like I already said Ti is higher then Ne.


Yeah I get it now.


----------



## εmptε

Good Good!


----------



## Shai Gar

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ladevl11KOo
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=WUtTKtlnisc
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sf3ANhLwQ
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=C5yntzmvJak
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=3YVW7nw6I8w
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=A6f_3lL-D6w


----------



## DayLightSun

Shai Gar said:


> YouTube - Re: Small talk = hell on earth
> YouTube - ENTP Personality Philosophy - Redux


Im sorry I ment an artistic video representing you. Not literal rofl


----------



## εmptε

Pretty Much


----------



## Shai Gar

***Removed because it was too emo

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=SXhyyR2E9G4
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=D1EbxUP7F0w
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pzK99pVnvoM

bah fine.


----------



## Spooky

These videos represent me because I LOVE The Office


----------



## Happy

I'm not a girl but I like this video. She is my idol.


----------



## εmptε




----------



## Shai Gar

female me
YouTube - Wednesday opinion about marriage

YouTube - Black Books - Lolly
YouTube - Black Books wine talk


----------



## εmptε

Luck FTW!


----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - Star trek Q Powers


----------



## εmptε

Charming No?


----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - Great Star Trek Clips - Garak DS9
YouTube - Garak and Bashir talk Shakespeare
YouTube - Garak and Bashir's first scene
YouTube - Garak and Bashir discuss birthdays
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=RpR6iNBZdhw
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=mz1tsJSb48o


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I'm the one in the hat


----------



## Trope

YouTube - Weeds Season 4: Andy and the whole blah damn thing

YouTube - IM IN UR MANGER KILLING UR SAVIOR


----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - No Apologies-Eminem
YouTube - Thomas Crown's Windmills
YouTube - Skullcrusher Mountain


----------



## DayLightSun

I have to admit that I am entertained by the ENTP videos.
I love the office too Beloved.
Trope you always come up with the funniest and cutest videos.
And Neph...
You never fail to be a deep intellectual. Welcome back. :wink:


----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------

